# Agree WG (Aizawai)



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It does not require "chemical knowledge" since B401 is NOT a chemical, it is spores and toxin from a bacteria that lives in the gut of the wax worms.

Different strains have more or less affect on different specific secies larvae of moths and mosquitoes.

I have not tried anything other than the B401, but those who have tried the strains at the garden centers that are sold for caterpiller control have said they work fine.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

You would think that there would be
some level of risk to honey bee larva
from strains of BT.......


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not sure where the title of the topic comes from but I'd guess it has to do with the fact that the strain of BT in Certan (berliner serotype 7, I'm sure I misspelled that) isn't the same as what you find in some research on the web
all I know is Certan works great
and as Michael says people who've tried stuff from garden centers say it works
I feel comfotable with Certan since it's been registered in the US in the past
if I used the stuff from the garden center I'd bee nosey about what strain it is (not that I'd know what that ment)

Dave


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I AGREE (no pun intended)  . I realize bt is not a chemical, it was a poor choice of words  . 
I was just not sure of different strengths etc. compared to certan. Also I think I read could be toxic to bees if bees were foraging when applied do not apply during main forage period ( this was for Xentari not agree but similar). I realize it is intended to use as a spray or dust on crops. 
Do you think this would also apply for use with comb??? Or would it be safe after drying on comb.

With certan getting harder to find it seems and shipping cost, was just curious.Curosity killed the cat right  .

[ July 09, 2006, 03:39 PM: Message edited by: sc-bee ]


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

sc-bee

my first experience with this stuff was last year, 
in my first experiements with small cell I took two frames of drawn out peirco out of my hive and replaced them with SC foundation
the drawn combs sat in my basement for a couple of weeks and the wax moths started in on them
I got some certan and used it and it stoped the moths
over the rest of the summer I removed many more frames of drawn LC comb and treated them with certan and wax moths were no problem
it seems like that was a pretty good test
maybe pull a couple of frames and treat 1 with XenTari and make one a control
the add for XenTari says it doesn't hurt bees and since they market it for vegetables I hope it won't hurt me

http://www.valentbiosciences.com/agricultural_products/agricultural_products_6.asp

let us know how it goes if you experiment

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a list of commercial preps
of Bt.

XenTari is interesting as it comes
in 2.5 gallon jugs for large scale 
use. That is, if it is effective on
wax moths........


Bacillus thuringiensis (B.t.) - for loopers.
Agree (3.8% a.i.): 1-2 lb/A.
Biobit XL FC (2.1% a.i.): 1-3 pt/A.
CryMax WDG (15% a.i.): 0.5-1.5 lb/A.
Cutlass 10WP: 1-2 lb/A.
DiPel 4L (1.76% a.i.): 1-2 pt/A.
DiPel 2X WP (6.4% a.i.): 0.5-1.0 lb/A.
Javelin WG (6.4% a.i.): 0.5-1 lb/A.
Mattch (12% a.i.): 2-8 pt/A.
MVP (10% a.i.): 1-4 qt/A.
Troy-BT FC (26% a.i.): 2 oz/A.
XenTari WDG: 0.25-l lb/A.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Sundance,

do you know what all those numbers mean?
I'm guessing the stuff in parenthesis is percent concetration of some strain, but it looks like all of em with that info are "a.i."
{edit} I guess my question is about the second number
it's amount per "A"
what is "A"
angstrom, astronomical unit "about that much"??

I predict somebody is going to wade in and tell us the USDA is sending the black helicopters in to come and get us

don't worry guy's, it's just a discussion

Fred (from Albania)









[ July 09, 2006, 05:59 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have sprayed it directly on bees on comb in nucs that were struggling with wax moths with no noticable ill effects and very noticable positive effects. Usually, though, I'm just spraying it on stored comb to keep the moths out of it.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey you Albanian rascal, the 
numbers are a recommended rate
per acre. Usually used for loopers
on cabbage, brocoli, and simular
crops.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

We need the 0.0 oz/HC numbers.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I want to take a moment and apologize
to all Albanians for the above 
reference correlating you to the
mighty drobbins.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Sundance,

I have the utmost respect for our beekeeping friends from Albania, I just envy their location in the world where the "black helicopters" have insufficient fuel capacity to make their authority known
as from those numbers, wow, they spread it pretty thin
I'll stick with Certan

Dave


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Agree WG 50% spores and active ingredients??? 
label:
https://www.greenbook.net/docs/Label/L45901.PDF 

also check this website with the following note:

-----3Not all Bacillus thuringiensis insecticides are safe for bees. The label for XenTari® (Valent Agricultural Products), with active ingredient B. thuringiensis aizawai, reads "This product is highly toxic to honey bees exposed to direct treatment. Do not apply this product while bees are actively visiting the treatment area."


http://www.ent.uga.edu/pmh/Pesticide_Safety/Protect_Honey_Bees.htm 

I guess this means if sprayed directly on bees?

[ July 10, 2006, 08:02 AM: Message edited by: sc-bee ]


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Aizawai a strain for wax moth.

Here is a european source.
http://www.biovet.ch/shop/global/Imkerei/Wachsmotten/Mellonex%AE::5.html?language=en 

For the source sc-bee listed, I would look at the entire ingredients list and its approved use, and decide if the other ingredients are appropriate to use on something you will be eating. But as far as the BT strain goes, it should kill wax moths. But again there could be contaminates in the BT depending on what it is developed for. I have not read all the PDF's on sc-bee's source as I don't need to store any comb this year. What is it approved for?, and can you immediately eat any vegetables/fruits that have been treated with it? would be the questions I would be asking.

Here's the instructions for the european source MELLONEX

Mode of action
MELLONEX® consists of granules, which contain the active substance Bacillus thuringiensis
var. aizawai. It is harmless for the user and the bees. The granules are dissolved in water
and then sprayed on the combs. Shortly after consumption of the treated combs, the wax
moth larva stops feeding and dies soon thereafter. Small larvae are more susceptible than
bigger larvae, therefore, it is advisable to treat during early stages of infestations.
Application
Concentration Dissolve 7,5 ml MELLONEX® granulate (= 2 spoonfuls) in 100 ml water.
Spray mixture for both surface of combs 1 comb 10 combs
Dadant honey comb 20 ml 2 dl
Langstroth, Shallow super 20 ml 2 dl
Generally 17 ml for each 0.1 m2 surface of honey comb
· The combs must be sprayed completely with the help of a hand spray or a pressure
spraying appliance.
· Allow to dry before storing the combs.
· Avoid use in direct sunlight.
· Apply immediately after mixing.
· Only one treatment is needed per season.
Time
The combs have to be treated before storing. Treated combs can be installed in the hive
without problems.
Content
180 ml granules, sufficient to treat about 100-150 combs

[ July 10, 2006, 08:27 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Note: Mellonex is harmeless to the bees used in the way described. They did not say to spray it directly on the bees.

Also I went back and looked at the Agree BT and read this

If swallowed: Call a poison control center or doctor immediately for treatment
advice. Have person sip a glass of water if able to swallow. Do not induce
vomiting unless told to do so by a poison control center or doctor. Do not give
anything to an unconscious person.
If on skin or clothing: Take off contaminated clothing. Rinse skin immediately
with plenty of water for 15-20 minutes.
Call a poison control center or doctor for treatment advice.

Pretty big red flag, will look for MTDS on Vita's B-401 product

[ July 10, 2006, 08:26 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, looks like it will take some German and possibly French to google all this out. 

Srpikenzie deutsch?
Parle vu France?

Hablar espanol?  

[ July 10, 2006, 08:43 AM: Message edited by: MichaelW ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep in mind there is the "cover your
butt" (I can say butt, can't I?)
syndrome. I don't think if used as
it should there is a danger to bees,
but caution and small trials would
be wise.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

My thoughts exactly Michael. All the warnings on the label


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats why I wanted to look at the MTDS equivalent label for B-401 and compare it. You can't really go by the few statements about B-401 human saftey on the website and then compare that with an indepth label or MTDS. Take for example Apilife-var. The label has all kinds of warnings about skin contact, while advertisements show a guy holding it. ????

Also it could be that B-401 has actually been scientifically tested on humans (skin contact etc.) while perhapse the GC-91 has not been tested, so they could default to the more cautious precautions for the "cover your butt" factor. Who knows??? not me.


----------



## Kishwaukee Goldminer (Dec 6, 2005)

The Legal Department of any company that makes and/or distributes a preparation of bacterial spores (like Bacillis thuringiensis of ANY strain) will insist on all those warnings for the purpose of minimizing its risks. All Bacillus species form spores and, if one gets enough of them in his body, he could develop an infection -- maybe even a massive infection leading to septicemia and fatal shock, renal shutdown and generalized organ failure. 

These spores are made to germinate and grow into full-fledged bacterial cells that produce chemicals -- the toxins -- that will kill the wax moths, which is why we buy them. Bacteria don't mean any harm; they just want a nice place to live, and it could be a careless beekeeper. The toxins can be very dangerous -- for example, that produced in tetanus by a different spore-forming bacterium, Clostridium tetani.

Treat the preparations with respect, but don't panic. Zillions of bacteria are already alive and well in our houses, and we don't get sick because we wash our hands.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*inert ingredients*

Referencing an old post:

Did anyone ever figure out the inert ingredients in B-401? Old post just curious. Does anyone have any Certan with the ingredients and inoculation strength on the label?


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*B 401*

Hi SC et all,

I still have a little of B 401 left. The Labeling is in German and I will translate at least the main label for you:
"Biological insecticide to fight the wax moth in Beekeeping:
It is a new biological, selectively acting Larvacide: It contains protein crystals and spores of the Bacillus thuringensis Berliner Serotyp 7. It is effective against all larvastadia of the Great Wax Moth (sic); it has an excellent extended effectiveness; the activity method is based above all on the protein crystals that after ingestion by the larva starts a destruction of the digestive tract. B 401 is totally non-poisonous for humans, bees, useful creatures, wildlife and water creatures."

Hopefully this will help answering some of your questions. The 120ml bottle also has the mixture rates and the methods and timing of the applications.
Take care and have fun


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

The serotype for B-401 is (per Vita the maker) is not Berliner. 

Here's a quote from the Vita site:

"Aizawai serotype 7 (present in B 401) is the sole variety of Bacillus thuringiensis to give excellent results against wax moth. Some other types of Bacillus thuringiensis are toxic to humans & bees."

http://www.vita-europe.com/en/products/b401.htm


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Bt technical fact sheet*

Not a bad read!!!

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/BTtech.pdf


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*B 401*

Interesting! 
I just looked again at the bottle from which I did the translation. It definitely mentions Berliner Serotyp 7. I did look also at the Vita site and there the description does not mention it. Both bottles look exactly the same. I suspect that I have an old bottle as it was manufactured by Sandoz USA and also has a marking by Swarm S. A. I think that this product has been taken over in manufacture by Vita and they might have changed the formula from the original. That is the only way I can explain the difference. 
Take care and have fun.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not to argue.... but the site I referenced was the Vita site, the current manufacturer of the product. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see they currently use Aizawai. Maybe Berliner was used in earlier preps??


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Has anyone notice any dead (or live) SHB larve after spraying or wax worms?


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

Beemaninsa said:


> Has anyone notice any dead (or live) SHB larve after spraying or wax worms?


various strains of the Bt endotoxin (basically a gut poison) are available which each one generally specific to an insect order (Bt works at different insect gut pH) ie Bt israelensis for Diptera (flies), Bt kurstaki for Lepidoptera (moths) and recently Bt tenebrionis for Coleoptera (beetles). Dont know if anyone has studied the effectiveness of Bt tenebrionis on SHB


----------

